# DATEDIF en español



## Caliche (Nov 17, 2005)

Quisiera saber cual es el equivalente de la función DATEDIF en español.

Muchas Gracias.

Caliche.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Nov 18, 2005)

SIFECHA()


----------

